
Fidelity Becomes First Company to Offer a No-Fee Index Fund - mamurphy
https://www.cnbc.com/2018/08/01/fidelity-one-ups-vanguard-first-company-to-offer-no-fee-index-fund.html
======
mamurphy
Reddit comments if you are interested:
[https://www.reddit.com/r/personalfinance/comments/940jdc/fid...](https://www.reddit.com/r/personalfinance/comments/940jdc/fidelity_launches_zero_fee_index_funds/)

